# Got a new camera - trying to learn how to photograph my work



## thewishman (Mar 16, 2011)

Using a Canon Powershot A75, yeah I know it is not new, but the price was right (thanks Andy!). Turned off the flash, got some CF daylight bulbs and using an inexpensive tent with a cheap tripods-ish stand. Found the 10 second delay so the pictures aren't so shaky.  

Editing on Picasa 3, the pictures are rather dark before editing. Guessing that adjusting the white balance will be in order.

Any advice on what to do next?


----------



## hilltopper46 (Mar 17, 2011)

Make sure your white balance is set to match your light bulb type.

To keep from having to lighten the picture in Picasso, I raise my EVO setting.  You camera may have a different setting.

Practice, practice practice. One thing about digital cameras is that the 'film' is very inexpensive.

One thing I hope to do when/if I get some time is to experiment with the ISO setting on my camera to see if I can get more 'depth of field'. It looks to my uneducated eye like your camera is focused on the top surface of the pen but is losing clarity down the sides of the pen.

Disclaimer  - there are a lot smarter people on here than me when it comes to digital cameras.  Hopefully someone that really knows what they are talking about will chime in here.


----------



## omb76 (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking pretty good Chris.  I have a Canon Powershot S5IS, not sure how that compares to what you have.  I got some great advise from Mack C as we both have the same camera.  

"I shoot on M, @ f8 (smallest ap. of this camera), white balance set, macro on, timer (2 sec.), on a tripod, 4 6500K Compact Fluorescents under my homemade tent. I try 3 pics over exposed +1, +1 1/3, and + 1 2/3, then pick the best one from there. I have PSE 3 and crop the photos somewhat, but I don't usually do any other photoshopping."   

This has worked really well for me.  I usually shoot all of mine at +1 2/3.  I'm still having problems with the focus on the metal parts of the pen for some reason.  Also, I'm still working on making the pictures a little brighter without overexposing them.  I think a photo card will fix this (or atleast help), I just haven't got one yet.  But like others said, practice with your settings and you'll get it.


----------



## G1Pens (Mar 17, 2011)

+1 on what David says.

Also, if you shoot the pens on a black background you need to go the other way...underexpose.


----------



## moke (Mar 17, 2011)

Chris...
David and Gary are dead-on.  Follow their exposure adjustment advice.  You are really doing a good job... remember though, software will make your photos, try boosting the contrast.  Contrast will give the illusion of increased sharpness, and give photos an overall "pop", but don't get carried away, too much contrast gives it a grotesque look. 

If some one that has used picassa could help out here...there is a control..it generally looks like an "eyedropper"...I don't know where it is located or what it is called in this software, but just one click on the background and it will correct a white background to the correct Kelvin temperture (color).  Could an experienced Picassa user help?  I use photoshop only here at the studio.


----------



## randyrls (Mar 17, 2011)

The pen "may" be slightly out of focus.   

As a general tip to anyone using any type of camera these days is to download the instruction manual for the camera for the manufacturer's web site.  These are PDF files and you can zoom in so they are larger than a postage stamp!


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 17, 2011)

Your focus and white balance look ok to me.  The photo is definitely overexposed and appears washed-out as a result.  Look for a way to either set the exposure manually, or do exposure compensation as others have mentioned.  A little sharpening in post-processing would help too.  Here's an example.  I've tweaked the levels, darkened the highlights, and sharpened your photo.


Correct the exposure and you'll be ready to move on to composition and lighting.  You're doing pretty good so far.

Sincerely,
Eric


----------



## thewishman (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions and encouragement! You guys are great!!

The focus was on the top of the centerband, the camera is about 18" from the pen.


Eric, if you ever want to do photo editing for a fee...:wink:


Here is the original before effects (except cropping):


----------



## Lenny (Mar 17, 2011)

Your photo info says that you were shooting in Portrait mode at a focal length (35mm equivalent) of 111mm. 

Give this a try sometime...
Set your camera to Macro mode (flower icon)
Set focal length to widest angle
If you can, place a gray card either as your whole background or somewhere that it can be cropped out later in Picasa.
USE A TRIPOD and the self timer
If you do have a gray card use it to set the custom white balance.
To do so (with my camera) I must first set all the controls the way I want them (macro mode, flash on or off, Metering mode, etc.) then I compose a shot of the gray card until it completely fills the view finder. (You may substitute a white card). Then press the button ( NOT THE SHUTTER release) to set the custom white balance. (you will have to find out how to do this with your camera, but I know it does have that function)

also
Experiment with each of the metering modes and notice their effect on the photo.

In Picasa if you go to the second Tab>Tuning and click on the eye dropper, then click on your gray card .... that will usually correct most color issues.
You can then crop the gray card out of the photo (assumimg it was in the background somewhere)

or ...
Just shoot in auto mode outside at high noon in natural light! :biggrin:


----------



## alinc100 (Mar 22, 2011)

Chris,
 The photography looks like it is coming along.The pen making is already very good as we can see by the photo,That is a very nice looking pen.Others have given you some great advice as to how to improve the photos.I know the manual for the A75 is boring,as all are but the settings are there and can be mastered.That said I usually take 10 photos of each pen and only end up with 1 or 2 edited that look decent.If you are wanting to step to another photo editing program send me a PM.
BTW I turned a piece of one of the burls you sent me into a Vertex shop pencil and after a few glitches got it together,just no photos yet.But the burl is awesome.

Andy


----------

